# Software Version Update and Sat Nav Maps Update



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

Morning all,

My car recently went into Audi for a Sat Nav Maps update, to get the 2019 maps, as the latest map pack I could download via myAudi was 2017. Audi ended up keeping my car for 8 days, as opposed to the few hours they initially said it would take and said they were having problems updating it - but no more information was given.

I eventually got the car back and noticed that whilst I do now have the 2019 maps, the software version has been updated. It was previously 0139 and now it is 1396 - do you know what extra functionality, if any, the more recent software version includes?

As the car is a MY15 CarPlay couldn't be activated previously, will this have changed now I have a more recent software version?

Thanks,
James


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Unlike a traditional software update that we are used to on our phones, tablets and PC. *The software updates on the TT do not add any new functionality.*
There is no official **release notes** for what the new software does. Because it was never intended for users to update it and is only done by Audi at their own leisure (some dealerships do that every time you drop by to do some repair or maintenance. While some dealerships are doing it as last resort, if something is broken).


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

It is frustrating there aren't any release notes anywhere. I have noticed a few minor changes, a new Bluetooth symbol appears when streaming media and if on shuffle, this also shows on the VC - both didn't before.

I'm meeting a guy with VCDS to try a few tweaks out next week, so I'll try to activate CarPlay even if it is unlikely that it'll work.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Good luck. Also yes maybe some icons got changed. I would like to believe that the newer versions make the VC more smooth and less laggy.

As for the VCDS and VC. Sadly, there is virtually nothing you can do with it. Nothing to modify, because the software and different features on the VC depend on the MY of the car (which have different hardware versions).

P.s- dont take it as a law. But I believe you need 2016 minimum to enable Car play (at least thats what Audi says with their retrofit for $). But give it your best shot!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

when you talk about sw version, do you mean for MMI or VC?
how do I check the sw version I have ?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I was talking about the MMI software version. I thought the VC and MMI are the same.

MMI sw version can be read by going.
Car--settings---maintenance---MMI maintenance--- and it should give you the sw version among other things.

But realistically you shouldn't bother with it. It gives zero improvement.
The previous owner of my tt had the first version of the sw 0139. And then after 3 years decided to update it. Zero differences! And thats 3 years of patches between them. 
Audi being a brag and seen as the futuristic on or the German trio (Merc,BWM & Audi). They sure are bad in updating these any meaningful way.

Like I said. I can do with no features.
But if those patches would make each new version faster and more smooth. I would update once a year.

Sadly we dont know jack$& about sw updates and what they do.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks, next time a will be driving the car, I will check sw version


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

captainhero17 said:


> Like I said. I can do with no features.
> But if those patches would make each new version faster and more smooth. I would update once a year.
> 
> Sadly we dont know jack$& about sw updates and what they do.


Perhaps the new software finally fixes the dreaded traffic announcement bug and if you have speed cameras installed have you noticed if the audible alert now works?


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

captainhero17 said:


> P.s- dont take it as a law. But I believe you need 2016 minimum to enable Car play (at least thats what Audi says with their retrofit for $). But give it your best shot!


I have CarPlay on a 65 plate


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

CarPlay on the TT is wasted, its useless in the little window on the VC.
You are not missing anything.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Media instant-on issue resolved? Traffic announcement ghost in the machine purged?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

checked mine, is ver. 1169



kevin#34 said:


> ok, thanks, next time a will be driving the car, I will check sw version


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

jam3sc said:


> Morning all,
> 
> My car recently went into Audi for a Sat Nav Maps update, to get the 2019 maps, as the latest map pack I could download via myAudi was 2017. Audi ended up keeping my car for 8 days, as opposed to the few hours they initially said it would take and said they were having problems updating it - but no more information was given.
> 
> ...


I have a TTS MY2016 and a TTRS MY2019, the only difference I see between the versions is that in the new one, the destination flag in the sat nav is animated and the Drive Select setting is displayed. So not much new stuff


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Noticed that the download page on my Audi is now listing 2019 - 2020 map update available. Is it possible to discover what map data has been updated?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

there is no update description, however the 2019/2020 update was launched months ago, I just downloaded the 2020 update last week


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

kevin#34 said:


> I just downloaded the 2020 update last week


Thanks for that, I will wait for that update then


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I suppose you will find it already, if you log-in myaudi


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep should be there for everyone at the same time.
Only think that's not the same is when you come to install the update, clearly the validity/eligibility period is unique to the car.


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

kevin#34 said:


> I just downloaded the 2020 update last week


I did it this morning...


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

The MY AUDI page in the UK has changed in the last day or two - 2020 version is now there and is now downloaded


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I bought my TT in March this year and registered for MyAudi almost immediately. I managed to install a map update in June I think (after several attempts - the process is hardly slick).

I logged in again today to see if there was an update and got this message:



> You have used up your quota of free map updates. Further updates are subject to charge. To obtain the latest "digital road map, Europe version 2020" map update, please contact your Audi partner.


Any ideas on this? I'm wondering if the system thinks I made multiple downloads already. My TT was registered in April 2017. What are the rules around map updates with Audi?


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

The first 5 updates are supposed to be FREE but I am never sure if they mean 5 released updates (2 per Year, or used updates). When I bought my car it was less than a year old and had a 2018 map database. I was told there were 5 updates remaining. I did a 2019 update in May and now 2020 so I hope I have three more!


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

First new road I've seen on the update is the new A14 between Cambridge and the A1  None of the new (in the last year) local housing developments seem to have been added yet though.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Map updates are issued every 6 months, roughly every January and every June. You are entitled to 5 of those updates from the date of first registration. If you miss one and wait a year, you don't get an extra one at the end.

@aeroflott - if your car was registered in April 2017 then its first update would be June 2017. Followed by Jan 18, Jun 18, Jan 19 and finally Jun 19. It doesn't matter when you register with myAudi, its from when the car was first registered.

From my experience it seems to take 18 months, i.e. 3 updates, before new road systems appear in an update.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

ZephyR2 said:


> Map updates are issued every 6 months, roughly every January and every June. You are entitled to 5 of those updates from the date of first registration. If you miss one and wait a year, you don't get an extra one at the end.
> 
> @aeroflott - if your car was registered in April 2017 then its first update would be June 2017. Followed by Jan 18, Jun 18, Jan 19 and finally Jun 19. It doesn't matter when you register with myAudi, its from when the car was first registered.
> 
> From my experience it seems to take 18 months, i.e. 3 updates, before new road systems appear in an update.


Ah OK that would explain it then - thanks. The 5 maps are linked to the car not the owner.

Well balls - what can I expect to be charged by Audi for future updates?


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

aeroflott said:


> Well balls - what can I expect to be charged by Audi for future updates?


Acc to Audi Deutschland, "older maps" 2018/2019 and 2019/2020 are 199EUR (each).

New 2020 and 2021 are 259EUR.

https://shops.audi.com/de_DE/web/zubeho ... ionsupdate

So yes. The prices are....interesting to say the least.
They dont even guarantee that they updated anything relevant to you. (your country for example)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if map updates have expired, you can download your country map update free of charge, assuming you have _connect_ active (if you don't, there are chances you can renew it free of charge, as _captainhero17 _explained in the past)


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

You can download your country map for free?
I didn't know that! Im gonna go try!


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> From my experience it seems to take 18 months, i.e. 3 updates, before new road systems appear in an update.


So the 2020 update is quite neat then as the A14 only opened earlier this month


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> if map updates have expired, you can download your country map update free of charge


I went back to MyAudi to check this out. I cant download the newest map for MY country for free. The only available maps are the last ones I had for free which are 2017. But I cant get the 2020 map of my country for free.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Even if you download them, ie you have another car for example thats eligible for map updates they won't work on the other car. Each car has a licence check function performed before it allows an install.


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

That's wrong !
There is no control.
I have did it so many times on other TT...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well you must have been within the 3 year period. Check on the VC it tells you the license...

Also anyone with a car over 3 years can simply try it now and report back. I had a friend ask me to download the maps, ironically I had the USB plugged into the car still and I watched/saw the message pop up on his screen personally around validation...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Send us the file and I'll try it. Purely for experimentation purposes of course.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If you're at Heathrow tomorrow you can collect it from T3
Those that have stolen/paid a someone to activate Nav May have a validity date set to something silly like 2099...


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

I have a valid licence so I am able to dowload the upadate.
But I can install this upadate on others TT without audi Connect.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

maybe only in some countries?


captainhero17 said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> > if map updates have expired, you can download your country map update free of charge
> ...


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

kevin#34 said:


> maybe only in some countries?
> 
> 
> captainhero17 said:
> ...


IDK.
Mine is a part of a "package" of Eastern Europe (Slovenia). The whole part of that Europe is 0.3gb (300mb) so it not like they are even good maps. Because you cant cram 7 countries in 300mb. Still SLO is in EU so I have no idea how this works.


----------



## Jampie (Dec 26, 2019)

Erty said:


> I have a valid licence so I am able to dowload the upadate.
> But I can install this upadate on others TT without audi Connect.


That's interesting because my updates are all finished, i can only download the last available update for me on the Audi website from 2018....my car is an end 2015. So if someone else with a not expired Audi license download the latest update, i can install it in my car also ?
I don't have Audi Connect.


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Not shure because your car is a 2015.


----------



## Jampie (Dec 26, 2019)

Mib1 and Mib2 are the maps i think, so if you change the 2 other files with the old ones, will it update the new maps then ? Anybody has tried this ?


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

For 2020 upadate, you need to copy these files on an USB stick or a SD card.


----------



## Jampie (Dec 26, 2019)

Erty said:


> For 2020 upadate, you need to copy these files on an USB stick or a SD card.


Yes but if i have the download 2020 from somebody else and i keep MIB1 and 2 and change the other 2 files from an older update that was for my car, will it work then ?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

No, because the files are all checksummed (see hashes.txt, content.pkg, *.md5, etc) and the checksum file is signed with a signature (see metainfo2.txt and content.sig).
So unless the files match the checksum, the update will not install.
And you cannot change the checksum because the signature will fail.
And no way to sign a new file without the private key, which is 1024 bit RSA key known only by Audi.


----------



## Jampie (Dec 26, 2019)

pcbbc said:


> No, because the files are all checksummed (see hashes.txt, content.pkg, *.md5, etc) and the checksum file is signed with a signature (see metainfo2.txt and content.sig).
> So unless the files match the checksum, the update will not install.
> And you cannot change the checksum because the signature will fail.
> And no way to sign a new file without the private key, which is 1024 bit RSA key known only by Audi.


So an update from another vehicle would not work either then ? A friend of my has an A4 (2018) so he has the most recent update.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

I can definitely confirm that regardless of where you source the downloaded map files from, the car itself does a license check on install. If I download the latest maps for my TTRS it installs just fine on it, with the same media on my older TTS it is blocked and won't install.


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

I have a TT RS 2018 with Audi Connect so I have downloaded the 2020 update.
I have installed it on a TT RS 2018 without Audi connect of a friend of mine without any problem...


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Sneaky Audi. And here I am updating my now 7 year old Garmin nav device for my old 2004 Fiat Panda with 2020 FREE update.

With the prices Audi quotes for ONE map update. I dont see myself ever buying it from them. Greed like this is the reason piracy still exists.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Erty said:


> I have a TT RS 2018 with Audi Connect so I have downloaded the 2020 update.
> I have installed it on a TT RS 2018 without Audi connect of a friend of mine without any problem...


Audi connect is of no consequence. 
It's all about the licence for the map software and if "a" car is eligible to install it.



captainhero17 said:


> Sneaky Audi. And here I am updating my now 7 year old Garmin nav device for my old 2004 Fiat Panda with 2020 FREE update.
> 
> With the prices Audi quotes for ONE map update. I dont see myself ever buying it from them. Greed like this is the reason piracy still exists.


Not really, it clearly states when you select the option the updates for the maps are ONLY for 3 years.
No different to the warranty provided.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Toshiba, not sure Im following you here.
What option? What 3yr updates? You mean Audi 5 free updates?

I was talking about how Audi gives you limited map updates.

Vs
My old Garmin from 2013 which still gives me free map updates.

Audi will charge you 260eur for next paid map update. (Once you ran out of the "generous" 5 free updates)
Greedy if you ask anyone sane


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Nav is an option and it directly tells you in the description what it is your getting "Online map updates (includes five free updates)" which is basically 36 months. If you buy a Garmin with free updates for life, that's what you are buying. When you buy the Audi you are buying only 5 updates, nothing to do with greed, its based on cost.

Do you really think Audi will make any real money on selling nav maps? id be surprised if its much better than break even.

Warranty comment was around when you get a Audi you get 3 years, other cars do 5 or even 10 years, but its clearly stated what it is you are getting. Other maker can afford to offer the longer warranties as they are better built and more reliable than the german offering.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

The prices that they charge you are astronomical for everything. They overcharge/gouge you on: labour, oil, service, maintenance, accessories (30eur for 8gb USB!), on the overinflated prices of their cars and anything in between.

I wont allow myself to believe that a mega corp like VW/Audi "bleeds" money when they give free updates after all I just wrote that they do above. 
They know that they can do it, hence they do it. Because we are slaves to their brands and spineless.

What sane person is ok paying 1300eur for navigation and then paying 260eur for update after 5 free ones? 
(Mind you that we already established that for anything meaningful to be updated on the maps. Few updates have to pass. So its more like 1 at best 2 solid map updates for free).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

VAG group will be lucky to survive and in truth needs breaking up with too many overlapping/same products, but i agree and it starts with the price of the physical cars and works backward from that point to everything under pinning the car.. 60k for a TTRS is beyond a joke. its a 40k product!!!

Every sane person that paid for it is ok clearly, or they wouldn't select the option when ordering. It doesn't help when Audi know options will be stolen and that revenue won't be realised and the price of single options go up to cover the loss. Audi sell as a premium brand, but the product for most post (except the cabin fitting) are economy.

Marketed as german quality, but the reality is it's less reliable, less well equipped and in many cases less well put together vs many other marques. You are paying for german wages on an eastern european/Korean product assembled with a made in germany screwdriver.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> VAG group will be lucky to survive and in truth needs breaking up with too many overlapping/same products, but i agree and it starts with the price of the physical cars and works backward from that point to everything under pinning the car.. 60k for a TTRS is beyond a joke. its a 40k product!!!
> 
> Every sane person that paid for it is ok clearly, or they wouldn't select the option when ordering. It doesn't help when Audi know options will be stolen and that revenue won't be realised and the price of single options go up to cover the loss. Audi sell as a premium brand, but the product for most post (except the cabin fitting) are economy.
> 
> Marketed as german quality, but the reality is it's less reliable, less well equipped and in many cases less well put together vs many other marques. You are paying for german wages on an eastern european/Korean product assembled with a made in germany screwdriver.


100% agree on all of what you wrote.
Feel like I dont have to add anything.


----------



## simestt (Nov 2, 2017)

Yup, I agree with captainhero17 too. That's why I buy used Audis (and usually I'm the 4th or 5th owner, so not strictly secondhand). I like and enjoy the cars but don't think they're worth the new prices. I'll happily let someone else pay for a car that's loaded with kit then I'll buy it a few years later. Of course, this is an imperfect strategy. As I've said before, my current TT has neither heated seats nor cruise control, because I didn't check carefully enough. I was more focussed on getting quattro, S-tronic and nav, and a decent colour, and I forgot seat heaters and cruise. But back to the price of maps for the nav; VW offer lifetime maps now as part of the nav package and I expect Audi will come under price pressure. Has anybody managed to negotiate a price reduction from Audi on the map update after 3 years? I doubt they sell many, if any at all, at the current price.


----------

